# Is the "cotton" from cottonwoods dangerous?



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

My puppy ate a few mouthfuls of the "cotton" from a cottonwood tree before I could get it away from her today. :doh: She will eat ANYTHING! :yuck: Does anyone know if that is dangerous? I looked on one website that lists toxic plants for dogs and it wasn't listed, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think so. Call poison control.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, my puppy will eat her own fur. :doh:

I don't think it's poisonous, but if you're really concerned you could always call the vet.


----------

